

Ubuntu Precise daily builds available on Brightbox Cloud - jeremyjarvis
http://brightbox.com/blog/2012/03/20/ubuntu-precise-daily-images/

======
caiusdurling
Woohoo. Lowering the barrier of entry to testing stuff ftw!

------
thehodge
Does this come with Ruby 1.9?

~~~
andatche
Ruby 1.8 is still the default in precise, though 1.9.3 packages are included
in the repositories.

